# Another Free tegu contest!!



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok guys, this one will be for my past customers, you will be asked to submit photos of my tegus that were purchased from me, in other words, Varnyard stock animals that came from me. Shipping is paid by the winner. You will also release the right for me to use these photos as I see fit, as in my website, forums, etc. All entries will be asked to submit them under those terms. If you submit a photo you are also submitting the right for me to use these photos. I will judge these photos, and the very best set/picture wins a tegu. You are allowed three photos each, so make them count. No editing on this thread, now lets see them Varnyard tegus, and good luck. Winner gets choice of sex and type of tegu. The contest will be for a Black and White or a Red.

Here is one to get the party started!! :woot


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 15, 2009)

you should have this contest next breeding season when i get the extreme giant from u


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Ok guys, this one will be for my past customers, you will be asked to submit photos of my tegus that were purchased from me, in other words, Varnyard stock animals that came from me. Shipping is paid by the winner. You will also release the right for me to use these photos as I see fit, as in my website, forums, etc. All entries will be asked to submit them under those terms. If you submit a photo you are also submitting the right for me to use these photos. I will judge these photos, and the very best set/picture wins a tegu. You are allowed three photos each, so make them count. No editing on this thread, now lets see them Varnyard tegus, and good luck. Winner gets choice of sex and type of tegu.
> 
> Here is one to get the party started!! :woot



Oh one more thing, contest ends July 1st at 12:00 CST. Winner will be known shortly after the contest ends.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

Tegu Tank said:


> you should have this contest next breeding season when i get the extreme giant from u



I have free tegu contests each year, well will have more.


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 16, 2009)

ok good


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 16, 2009)

precisely... lot2


----------



## Beasty (Mar 31, 2009)

Where's yer "Bobby 'gu" pix folks? :?:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

If no one enters I guess Bobby wins the tegu! lol.. I wish I could enter.. :bang


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 2, 2009)

well im going to enter my imaginary tegu :woot 







im wearing it right now :app


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 26, 2009)

Think people are holding out till towards the end so they can pick their best pics. I built and moved Boon into and outdoor enclosure recently and he's kind of reverted back to the wild side, maybe I can get a pic of him trying to eat me :shock: .. He sure is loving digging all over and staying dirty tho. You should keep in mind that a dirty tegu is a happy tegu when you judge the pics, lol.


----------



## Beasty (May 27, 2009)

I'm in the middle of moving. When I get settled I'll take some pix. Out of curiosity, is this strictly photos only? I just got a pretty awesome Panasonic 3CCD HD (1080p)camcorder I'll be figuring out here soon.(I hope! It's fairly geek intensive.) :chin


----------



## Ratchet (May 27, 2009)

thats depressing i wish i bought mine from varnyard now... :bang


----------



## FoxxCola (May 27, 2009)

ooo... It sucks living in Canda! lol..


----------



## kethry (May 27, 2009)

i dont want to win(two is to many) but i want to post some pics of mine for everyone can see how cute he is.(posting more than 3)

bobby's pics of him



:-D 



:-D 
mine pics of him(he was on the move)and prob.s hould not used flash  



nelle likes him<3(old)  



(old)
 
newer ones ------>
























btw Bobby (just out of the blue) Do you know who his parents were pics would be nice


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 5, 2009)

Why does Bobby have pics of your tegu? Was he for sale and you wanted him so you asked for the one in the picture? I didnt think Bobby had the option of selecting a particular tegu? I guess im a little cunfused?


----------



## The captain (Jun 5, 2009)

^
Dont worry i didnt get to see my tegu first either.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 5, 2009)

kethry you can just win and give it to someone.
:grno


----------



## kethry (Jun 5, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Why does Bobby have pics of your tegu? Was he for sale and you wanted him so you asked for the one in the picture? I didnt think Bobby had the option of selecting a particular tegu? I guess im a little cunfused?



welli asked for a tegu for sale and he said this tegu is for sale,so i asked for pics and things like that,thats it


----------



## kethry (Jun 5, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> kethry you can just win and give it to someone.
> :grno


do you think i can enter again?


----------



## kethry (Jun 5, 2009)

i have better pics of my tegu (maby some that can win) but i dont think i can enter again oh well,theres more next year..


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 17, 2009)

Bobby produced this awesome whitehead 4 years ago :-D 

JD


----------



## The captain (Jun 21, 2009)

That is a smoking tegu! i havent seen an adult that nice.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 21, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS, do you know who the parents were of that one?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 21, 2009)

venomvipe, Bobby told me but i forgot lol Bobby Whos the daddy to this GU ?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 21, 2009)

thank you guys shes awesome...


----------



## kethry (Jun 22, 2009)

im going to post the pics when i get back from NC
mom said it was ok


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 25, 2009)

lol well Bobby also has awesome reds this is another GU I got from bobby :-D


----------



## kethry (Jun 29, 2009)

ok i said i would reenter when i get back and i did so ya here is a pic of my tegu


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2009)

JD, that female was a Frost x Crystal baby. 

And to answer Jordan's question, He was the last one I had of the season that is why I did not mind taking pics, but it cannot be done with 500 babies. I guess that also goes to show the first and the last are the best. He is one good looking boy!!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 30, 2009)

Heres My two Extreme Giant hatchlings! Sexy little beasts fresh from Varnyard!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 30, 2009)

awesome bro


----------



## The captain (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is my extreme!












Hope you guys like him!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 30, 2009)

Does he swim in that pool?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 30, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> JD, that female was a Frost x Crystal baby.
> 
> 
> Dang Im still learning about tegus ive never heard of like zeus frost and most recently crystal. Are there any more tegus i "need" to no about! lol :rasp


----------



## The captain (Jun 30, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Does he swim in that pool?


I dont let him in the pool. He does seem to love the tub though.


----------



## Beasty (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, here we are at the 11th hour of the contest and here are my submissions:

Yearling "Ice baby" unconfirmed Extreme Male:
9-30-08:





Today:





Givin' ya the tongue!





There ya have it!
Those are the best shots I have of my '08 Extremes from Bobby Hill. The other one wouldn't cooperate enough to get what I wanted for pix. This guy was no cake walk either. Hopefully I'll be able to get some nice video here soon to share. Enjoy!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 1, 2009)

Beasty thats a good lookin GU


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2009)

Well there were two I liked real well, but all of them were good. These two were my picks, and Beasty won by a very small margin.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2009)

Also, crimsonrazac had a very nice picture, however he just got his tegu and it would not be fair to the ones that did not get them yet.


----------



## The captain (Jul 1, 2009)

dang, now he gets 3 tegus and i get to stick with my guy 

I figured my tegu is a bit too brown to represent the white chacoans. 

But beasty you have one hell of a tegu. You win fair and square! :app


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 1, 2009)

is there gonna be another contest soon


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jul 1, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Also, crimsonrazac had a very nice picture, however he just got his tegu and it would not be fair to the ones that did not get them yet.



Thanks for the comment Bobby. Just wanted to show him off  Once I saw Beasty's picture I knew I had lost for sure lol.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Beasty!!!!! Awesome pics!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 2, 2009)

congrats beasty


----------



## Beasty (Jul 2, 2009)

:jadr Schweet!!
Too awesome! Thanks soo much!!
I really like The Captain's pix as well and figured it'd be a toss-up. (LOVE the extreme Extreme close-up!)
I like seeing everyone's photos on here, it's half the reason I sign on daily. I'm about to sign up for my BA in Communications with emphasis in Graphic & Web Design and 3D Animation(provided it's ALL funded somehow) and photography and video is in the mix as well so be looking for some decent quality pix and vid to be coming in the near future as I figure out my equipment better.

Thanks again folks for looking and I'll be calling you shortly, Bobby.

:fiwo lot2 :fiwo


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

Will there be this same contest next year. Congrats beasty. If i was in your situation i would get a female extreme so you could have trio. I will work extra hard this year to get my tegu up to size and color so i can win.


----------



## The captain (Jul 2, 2009)

"color" 

I dont think that is up to the owner. I got a tegu that was brown and black and took excellent care of it. He grew like they all did, but as you can see he is no where near beasties. The color is up to the parents haha.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 2, 2009)

i know but i still think if you give a healthy diet it can make a slight difference. But ya most of it is genetics.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 2, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> i know but i still think if you give a healthy diet it can make a slight difference. But ya most of it is genetics.



I really doubt you will win. There will be a lot of people with second generation Extrem Giants and if I'm not mistaken your getting a normal right? I'm not putting Normals down but Extrems are the best of the best.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh i know but i can still try. Im also getting one of the best pairs babies of normals. And alot people are so ill have to take photography classes. lol


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 11, 2009)

oh i thought i had won for sure lol 

congrats to the winner! what did you pick?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 12, 2009)

Lots of awesome pics on this thread, congratulations Beasty!


----------



## Beasty (Jul 15, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Will there be this same contest next year. Congrats beasty. If i was in your situation i would get a female extreme so you could have trio.


Well, that WAS my intention, actually but as it turns out the contest was for choice of any SEX between a black and white or red, not ANY tegu as I had focused on.
Also, my pair turns out to be a pair of *boys*! Can't win all the time, especially when sexing hatchlings, unfortunately for me. In light of such, I wanted to trade up my win for an Extreme with added cash to make the difference. No such luck. Snow x Sleet babies have been long sold out for this season. Which is the only selection I can use for breeding Extremes. :hifit 
So, I guess to be able to breed at all any time soon I'll have to go all hybrid.(w/o buying breeders elsewhere) It sux for me but someone's gonna have to do it sooner or later. I'm getting a high white Roy x Purdy female(I hope) to go with the contest winning photo's subject. Those should make some awesome looking babies even if they _are_ hybrids.
The other Male Extreme (Snow x Sleet offspring) is now for sale here and locally as well as on other websites. If he doesn't sell within the next two weeks or less I'll look into kingsnake.com and sell him there. I'm more than certain he will got insanely fast on there at a higher rate than you guys would be asked to pay. SO, if you are looking for an Extreme male, I have a 24" 110% male for $350 shipped overnight to your door!
Posted yesterday locally and have 200 hits already, I expect to sell by next week. So, in short, if you're interested, you'd better jump!

Thanks for the congrats folks! I'll post pix of my "prize" when she gets here.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you considered Blizard and Sugar babies? Are they sold out? They are supposed to be the best of the best. But if you have to go with with a normal Roy x Purdy is the way to go. Or maybe Sky. As far as white heads go they are the best( or at least that ive seen). If your looking for the highest white possible ive seen pictures of Roy x Sky offspring on the Ms Purdy and others post and they are super high white and creamy. I hope for mine to develop that but he is from Purdy so no one really knows what Purdy has in her potential. Some stuck to it safe and got Sky and some took the gamble with Purdy( like myself). I think this was Sky's last year so Bobby held some back according to Tux. Either way they both are awesome and mine looks great and I will have some picks up soon.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 15, 2009)

My babies were the same lineage as Blizard and Sugar. Can't mix 'em, that'd be inbreeding.
I'm getting a Roy x Purdy as the Sky babies are gone. He has a few he's holding and I can't have one, SO, Purdy it is.


----------



## The captain (Jul 16, 2009)

I didnt know you cant inbreed tegus.

My tegu has a kinked tail, people say it could be from inbreeding.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesting. BOTH my Extremes have kinks in their tail.
Bobby defends his non-inbreeding standards to the death.
He'd be pretty upset that people would talk trash on him like that.
BUT I can see where that idea would come from.


----------



## The captain (Jul 16, 2009)

The people who say its inbreeding are just making a guess. 
I really don't know how the heck you can be the only person in the world with extremes and not inbreed them. 

I guess ill take his word for what it is. I didn't know you had kinked 'gu's too.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe it takes several generations of inbreeding before any bad things happen. I think sometimes when you have several baby tegus in the same enclosure they nip at tails and that could have caused it or any other accident that may have happened while very young.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 21, 2009)

Claimed my winnings folks!
Check out the post "Baby makes 5!" :crazy


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats dude!!!


----------

